# Got a wedding curveball for ya'.



## dtlasky (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok, so I've searched and searched. Nothing. Read all the tips, manuals and books I can find. But this time, I've got a curveball for you. 

To put it lightly, I'm no professional however the reason I am posting in the professional forum is because I need a professionals help.

So, Im still young but I have shot a handful of weddings, with few complaints as of yet (from myself and clients). However this upcoming wedding has presented me with a challenge. Even though I myself don't have absolutely the best equipment I know what I have, how to use it, and use it well. At my best friend's brother's impromptu wedding that is soon to be here, he has asked me to photograph. However he ABSOLUTELY INSISTS that I use his camera and lenses. Now I know that he has an Olympus E-500 and maybe 2 lenses (which I'm sure are not very fast). At this point I have not a clue where the wedding is going to take place. What I need you professionals help with is.....

How can I compensate with this equipment and still get some decent photos?

I know that the ceremony is going to be rather small, and that a larger one will follow later in the summer, however I want to get some good photos during the actual marriage. 

Basically I am stuck at this point, and I don't want to let him down. Using my own stuff is out of the question, even after insisting and pleading.

I know that he understands my experience level and what he should expect from me, but do you know of any tricks to enhance lighting ect. using maybe a flash or two? 

Any and all constructive help is appreciated. 

Dan


----------



## AprilRamone (Apr 19, 2008)

Dan I don't understand why he is insisting on making you use his equipment if yours is better suited for the job?  If it were me I just wouldn't do it if I had the equipment sitting around that would do it better.


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 20, 2008)

Did he say why he has this particular request? Sounds kinda odd to me.

It sounds like you are fairly familiar with your equipment. If made to use something else, you probably could slog your way through it, but you are going to constantly be hunting for switches/buttons and double checking settings, which means potentially missing a lot of good shots. If you really don't want to disappoint him, then ask to borrow the equipment for some time beforehand to get familiar with it.

Myself, I think I would have to politely turn him down if he was that insistant.  I know every button on my camera without removing my eye from the viewfinder, and would not want to have to deal with something I am completely unfamiliar with, _especially_ to shoot a wedding, of all things.


----------



## ScottS (Apr 20, 2008)

Tell him that you will have to charge an extra 1000 bucks to learn his equipment. 

I would use what you got, and then maybe rent some lenses/speed lights if needed. 

What are you shooting with anyways?


----------



## droyz2000 (Apr 20, 2008)

It might be one of those situations that you have to say it is either my way or I won't do it. It almost sounds like a no win situation for you. I would just let him know that you are the professional here and this is the way that it is going to be or you cannot be their photographer. It is not as if this guy can bad mouth you either, he has put some really dumb restrictions on you.


----------



## D-50 (Apr 20, 2008)

First off what is your equipment.  If your using a DSLR with off camera flashes and fast glass I dont understand why he would insist you use his camera.


----------



## dtlasky (Apr 20, 2008)

Pffft, I don't know why he would either.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 21, 2008)

Well you can, but let him know without a doubt that it is entirely his fault when you get through to the end of the wedding and he sees you haven't taken a shot yet because you couldn't figure out where the power button is.

Honestly this is the dumbest thing I have ever heard. Tell him politely to go screw himself or charge him a ridiculous fee and request he gives you the camera 3 weeks early so you can learn to use it.


----------



## RyanX (Apr 21, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> Did he say why he has this particular request? Sounds kinda odd to me.
> 
> It sounds like you are fairly familiar with your equipment. If made to use something else, you probably could slog your way through it, but you are going to constantly be hunting for switches/buttons and double checking settings, which means potentially missing a lot of good shots. If you really don't want to disappoint him, then ask to borrow the equipment for some time beforehand to get familiar with it.
> 
> Myself, I think I would have to politely turn him down if he was that insistant.  I know every button on my camera without removing my eye from the viewfinder, and would not want to have to deal with something I am completely unfamiliar with, _especially_ to shoot a wedding, of all things.




agreed


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 21, 2008)

I think he may want this becuase he thinks it will give him "rights" to all the pictures for some reason. Sounds like a  bunch of BS to me. If you cant do it the way you want to do it then refuse him.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 21, 2008)

My concern...is what else may come up.  If he's making this odd request, what will he do or say if the photos are in any way, not what he expected.

If you were a working pro and this was a potential client, I'd suggest just walking away.  

That being said, it's probably not that big of a deal to just use his gear.


----------



## yardism (Apr 21, 2008)

Tell him if you have to use his equipment then you get to choose his bride...


----------



## Socrates (Apr 23, 2008)

dtlasky said:


> Ok, so I've searched and searched. Nothing. Read all the tips, manuals and books I can find. But this time, I've got a curveball for you.
> 
> To put it lightly, I'm no professional however the reason I am posting in the professional forum is because I need a professionals help.
> 
> ...


Tell him that using someone else's equipment makes you nervous and that nervousness causes you to drop things.


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 23, 2008)

> Tell him if you have to use his equipment then you get to choose his bride...


 
LMFAO....I like that one.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 23, 2008)

I would pass on this one.  Why would anyone insist you use equipment that you are unfamiliar with on an important event like this one?
Thank you, no.


----------



## federerphotography (Apr 23, 2008)

Is his gear at least the same 'system' as yours?  
Is there a chance you can borrow his gear from now until the wedding to learn?
Unless your gear is trash, I don't get why he wouldn't want you to use it.


----------



## rubbertree (Apr 24, 2008)

what kind of equipment do you have?


----------



## Sandspur (Apr 29, 2008)

For all the reason stated so well above ... just say NO!


----------



## maytay20 (Apr 30, 2008)

Even if his equipment is better than yours I would still nicely say no to doing it.  Before I learned what I did about photography I did almost the same thing at my own wedding and am now regretting it because the person who took the photos didn't know my camera so a ton of the pics didn't turn out. 
Now if his camera is better it puts more of a liability on you he can sue you if it gets broke!  Are you 100% ready to buy him new equipment if his gets broken???


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 30, 2008)

Are you 100% sure its not already broken and hes waiting for someone to blame it on =P


----------



## manaheim (Apr 30, 2008)

First, let's say you decide you want to go ahead with this and do it, one suggestion: 

Tell him you'll do it but you want to borrow and get familiar with his equipment up to the day of the wedding, and then go out and take a lot of shots.  Then do so.  This will ease the "oh where the hell is the X button" problem in the middle of the wedding day.

HOWEVER...

As many here have said, perhaps the best option here is to just politely refuse to do it.

This is a bad recipe:

- Wedding
- Friend
- Unfamiliar equipment

That's like Disaster Cordon Bleu with a nice arsenic sauce.


----------



## ksm (May 2, 2008)

I agree with the fact that you should not shoot an event like this with equipment you are not familiar with. Doing so will definately create problems. Familiarity is half the work as far as I am concerned. 

Having said that why aren't you answering the question some people have asked:
"What is your equipment?"


----------

